

Html textbox based location filter - korparyth
http://staticandvoid.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/a-better-way-to-enter-your-location-on-a-html-form/

======
ajanuary
Would be useful if it did a course grain geo-lookup on your IP to start it off
in the right country.

